

Why not discuss the inclusion of python on the browser?  - srwh

Don't you think it's time to support python, ruby and other scripting languages in the browser?
Why this obsession with Javascript?
======
jacquesm
Because really, browsers are large enough and contain enough avenues for
security holes already.

I'm no javascript guru, but let's please keep the number of languages embedded
in browsers limited to the absolute minimum.

And let's get rid of flash while we're 'discussing' this.

~~~
devicenull
What would python add that Javascript doesn't already let you do? Granted it
can make programming easier in my opinion, but think of the complexity it
would add. Any major website would need to either have two versions of their
code (one JS, one Python), or more likely just use Javascript (you can't turn
away visitors because their browser doesn't support your favorite language)

~~~
srwh
The answer is that we need a VM supporting many scripting languages.

I recommend the demo where some guy is scripting in Ruby.net and following on
Python... The sites can be implemented in any scripting language.

~~~
devicenull
That doesn't even begin to handle the backwards compatibly argument. We still
have people using browsers like IE6, so for a long period of time you would
need to write code in both languages.

------
mooism2
Which python?

Do you think it's time for python, ruby and other scripting languages to be
standardised?

Do you remember how well visual basic worked in the browser?

------
joeld42
This is the wrong approach. Javascript is rapidly becoming the "bytecode" of
browsers. Look at established projects like Haxe and GWT which take higher
level languages and compile them down to low-level javascript. Pyjamas is even
a python port of Gwt, not sure how well tested.

This approach solves many problems. Browser developers only have to support
one language (javascript), and already projects like the V8 engine are making
that fast and standardized. Developers can use the language of their choice.

It's what Java should have been in the first place. It's a pity that this is
all built on an oddball language like javascript, but perhaps that's the only
way this could have happened because there's no legacy javascript outside the
browser.

~~~
srwh
But Javascript is the right language for the future? I don't think it's a
"21st Century solution"

------
skwiddor
Python used to be available as a client side scripting language for EMCA but I
can't find that project these days.

